# Terrarium fish habitat



## NekoOtome (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So I'm new to this forum but I decided to come here for some advice on making a new habitat. I converted an old ten gallon tank into a plant terrarium, and I think that it would be really cool to add a small betta habitat to add to the atmosphere. What should I do to get started? How much room should I set aside for the betta, what sort of accessories should I get for it, and what is the best kind of set up for it? I don't have much room after I got the plants and that's why I think a betta would be perfect since they're gorgeous and need a smaller area than most fish. Any advice?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fist off a terrium with a dry and wet side is pauldraium a 10 might be a little hard remember it can not be be to open because most likely the Betta will try to jump to the other side you will need a small heater and filter the filter should let some water go to the planted slide lastly make sure to include plants that like really wet soil.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

you could use a peice of plexglass and aquarium sealant to make a wall dividing the plants and the betta's area so the plants dont get water logged and the betta wont get soil logged lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good point also have something preventing your betta from jumping to the dry side.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What do you plan on housing? Most frogs and newts release toxins to fish, or can. So if you plan on having some type of amphibian that goes in water, don't get a betta or any fish. Just because toxins can build up depending on water changes. You would have to do one almost every other day to keep it safe or at least safer for a betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus jumping betta.


----------



## NekoOtome (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't have any other animals in the tank so far, just a few tropical and subtropical plants (basil, fuschia, and prayer plant are a few in case any of those should be kept away from the water). Good idea about the jumpers, I didn't even think about that!


----------

